# Mass building for 2014



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi guys, been a member on here a while and had a few journals but decided to start a journal focused on my mass gaining phase.

Currently 17st at 5'11 on a four day split. Currently on around 4500 cals a day.

Currently doing a four day split. My training being predominantly HIT style. I like to get in the gym do as little working sets as possible but I have started incorporating a few FST style sets on certain bodyparts.

I'm aiming to compete in a first timers competition in the summer. Either a local one in Castleford or the NABBA First Timers in Batley.

Today was chest and biceps:

Decline BB press: 14x60kg, 14x100kgs,11x140kgs

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 8x110kg, 8x70kg ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 19x7stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x22.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs

Cables: 12x3stack fst 7 style


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Few pics at current bodyweight. 17st


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed mate,

Look good in first couple of oics be good to see how you progress.

How old are you?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you buddy I'm 25.

Appreciate it. Any advice or critique welcome.

Really looking at getting back into it after 3 weeks off. Was starting to lose motivation and felt a bit run down but the break has done me the world of good. Your training going okay mate? Got a journal?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Subbed pal


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you Zola. Appreciated buddy? Have you got a journal?

Gonna have a look around the other journals when I finish work. See why others are doing and it might give me a kick up the **** or some ideas of how to improve things!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=189180

I do indeed mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Subbed mate. Will have a gander.

Today was back and traps

RG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

DB Rows: 12x27kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x60kgs

Isolever pulldowns: 14x30kg, 13x60kg, 12x80kg

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 14x100kg

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Machibe rear delt: 14x70kg, 12x80kg, 12x87kg

Hypertensions: 3x20xbw+15kg


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thank you buddy I'm 25.
> 
> Appreciate it. Any advice or critique welcome.
> 
> Really looking at getting back into it after 3 weeks off. Was starting to lose motivation and felt a bit run down but the break has done me the world of good. Your training going okay mate? Got a journal?


I'll input where I think I can be of some use bud.

I just came off a 2 month lay off due to Surgey and starting to get things back together .

I have a journal on another site. Will move a version over to here on the weekend .


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Get it up on here pal!

Today was delts and triceps:

Smith shoulder press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 10x100, 10x60kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 16x22kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 20x6stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 15x55kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x65kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x7stack, 8x10stack

One armed pulldowns: fst7 style 7x12x3stack


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I will do mate and will mention you in it so you can see!

Looks a good session and I love the fact you train traps with delts and back! A man after my own heart!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Calves / Quads / Hams

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, 14x70kg.

Standing Calf raise: 12x4stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Bent over Calf Raises, 3x12x9stacm

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 14x140kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 103from bottom

SLDL: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 20x80kg.20x80kg

Double Leg curl: 12x3stack, 14x7stack, 14x8stack

Single Leg Curl: 16x3stack 12x4stk, 12x5stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's chest and biceps so will update a little later


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's chest and biceps sesh:

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 8x120kg

Decline BB press: 14x60kg, 14x100kgs,10x120kgs, 8x80kg ds

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 17x8stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x25kg+5 forced negs

Incline Curls: 12x12kgs, 11x20kg ds standing db curls 15x12kgs/20x7.5kgs

Cables: 10x4stack fst 7 style


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and rear delts

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

DB Rows: 12x27kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x60kgs

Isolever pulldowns: 14x30kg, 13x60kg, 13x80kg

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 14x110kg

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 16x20kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x70kg, 12x80kg, 12x87kg

Hypertensions: 3x20xbw+10kg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Cheeky journal in here mate, will follow this


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheeky journal in here mate, will follow this


Thank you buddy. Not been really keeping track of UK M lately. Will have a gander at your journal mate if you've still got one??

Today was delts and triceps:

Smith shoulder press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x110kg, 10x60kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 18x22kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 20x7stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 15x65kgs

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x65kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x7stack, 6x10stack

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x10x4stack


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thank you buddy. Not been really keeping track of UK M lately. Will have a gander at your journal mate if you've still got one??
> 
> Today was delts and triceps:
> 
> ...


Yea still got one mate, about to update now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today's Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 16x150kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 10x3from bottom

SLDL on Smith: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 20x80kg 20x80kg

Single Leg Curl: 16x3stack 12x4stk, 19x7stack.

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 80kg: 14/10/6.

Standing Calf raise: 12x4stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Bent over Calf Raises, 3x12x9stack

Finished in 55 mins.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

subbed whats ur meal plan like??


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Jamie appreciate it buddy.

At the minute it's usually roughly the following:

6am 120g oats, 50g whey tbsp peanut butter.

9am: half chicken and 100g rice

12: half chicken and 100g rice

3pm: 300g steak and sweet potato

6pm: 2 slices wholemeal bread & 8 large eggs scrambled

9pm: 250g mince and avocado + tbsp peanut butter

Sometimes take a shake to bed to have if I wake up in the night.

Post workout I have 60g dextrose and 40g whey protein and some creatine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 6x160kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 14x37kgs,7x50kgs, 12x37kgs ds

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x5stack 17x8stack, 12x4stack ds

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x25kg+5 forced negs

Incline Curls: 12x12kgs, 11x20kg ds standing db curls 15x12kgs/20x7.5kgs

Cables: 10x5stack fst 7 style


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x100kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x120kg

CG pulldowns: 12x7stack, 12x11stack 8x3 bigstack

Cable rows: 14x70kg, 14x80kg, 15x99kg

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 14x110kg

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x20kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 13x5stack

Hypertensions: 3x20xbw+10kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

Smith shoulder press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x110kg, 10x60kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x20kgs

Cable raises: 14x3stack 20x5stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 15x65kgs

Bb shrugs :20x100kg, 30x150kg

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 7x65kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 6x90kg

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x44kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x170kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 14xfull

SLDL on Smith: 15x40kg, 15x60kg, 20x80kg 20x80kg

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 3x20x50kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6.

Leg press Calf raise: 20x50kg 20x90kg 20x170kg,20x130kg,15x90kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 7x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 14x37kgs,7x50kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x30kgs

Cables crossovers: FST7 with 50kg 7 sets of 10.

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+4 forced negs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x30kga

Bb curls: FST7 with 40kg 7 sets of 10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick post workout pics

Selfie ****er I know!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts today.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 13x120kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 89kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x20kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 13x60kg, 20x30kg ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x50kgs, 21x17.5kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 23x20kgs

FST7 delt machine raises: 14x3stack 7x12x5stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 30x65kgs

Bb shrugs :20x100kg, 21x170kg, ds with 2 15kg plates X 30 reps

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x70kg, 12x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 10x90kg

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x49kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x180kg

Leg Press: 25x260kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 14xfull

HGR: 15xbw 20xbw, 2xbw+20kg plate

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Your pretty damn strong mate and got a good shape to you!

How much are you sitting at now?


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Strong lifts for chest!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Your pretty damn strong mate and got a good shape to you!
> 
> How much are you sitting at now?


Thanks bud really appreciate that! I'm currently 17st 4lbs. Weight slowly going up but I think most of that can be attributed to the diet slipping over the past 4 days or so ha.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> Strong lifts for chest!


Thanks buddy. Every lift seems to be getting stronger which is a very good sign of progression


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thanks bud really appreciate that! I'm currently 17st 4lbs. Weight slowly going up but I think most of that can be attributed to the diet slipping over the past 4 days or so ha.


Mine has gone by the wayside back at it today though.

You work in higher rep ranges than most for your working set what's your reasoning for that? Simply risk vs rewards?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Mine has gone by the wayside back at it today though.
> 
> You work in higher rep ranges than most for your working set what's your reasoning for that? Simply risk vs rewards?


I vary it quite a bit mate. I work up to an heavy set 5 or 6 reps for some exercises like bench and 12+ for others. I usually start my sets with higher reps and then build up the weight for one main final working set.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Slightly lighter session today for chest and biceps. Been knackered with 4am starts and been feeling a bit under the weather.

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 4x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 6x125kgs,20x60kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: FST7 with 50kg 7 sets of 10.

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+4 forced negs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x30kga

Bb curls: FST7 with 40kg 7 sets of 10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts today.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 13x120kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 89kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x20kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 13x60kg, 20x30kg ds


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 10x185kg

Leg Press: 25x260kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 14xfull

HGR: 15xbw 20xbw, 20xbw+25kg plate

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 4x170kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 7x50kgs,20x20kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: FST7 with 50kg 7 sets of 10.

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+4 forced negs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x30kga

Bb curls: FST7 with 40kg 7 sets of 10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts today.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 13x120kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 89kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x22kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 14x60kg, 20x35kg, 30x25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x40kg, 12x80kgs, 7x50kgs, 16x22.5kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x22kgs

FST7 delt machine raises: 14x3stack 7x12x5stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 30x65kgs

Bb shrugs :20x100kg, 21x170kg, ds with 2 15kg plates X 30 reps

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x70kg, 12x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 10x90kg

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 10x190kg

Leg Press: 25x260kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 14xfull

HGR: 15xbw 20xbw, 20xbw+25kg plate

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bloody beast by them pics, and a little bit of strength there as well!  :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was chest and biceps

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 3x180kg, 10x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 7x50kgs,20x20kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: FST7 with 50kg 7 sets of 10.

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+4 forced negs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x30kga

Bb curls: FST7 with 40kg 7 sets of 10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x165kg, 12x100kg ds

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x70kg, 14x90kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 89kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x22kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 14x60kg, 20x35kg, 30x25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Mon was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 8x50kgs, 16x22.5kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x22kgs

FST7 delt machine raises: 14x3stack 7x12x5stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 30x65kgs

Bb shrugs :20x100kg, 21x170kg, ds with 2 15kg plates X 30 reps

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x70kg, 12x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 10x90kg

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and rear delts.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 13x120kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 89kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x22kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 14x60kg, 20x35kg, 30x25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg session consisted of:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 8x200kg

Leg Press: 25x260kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 19xfull

HGR: 15xbw 20xbw, 20xbw+25kg plate

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Leg press Calf Raises: 3x20x6plates a side.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick update pic currently bang in 17st 2 weeks into diet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

Did I read that right, you are pressing 80kg dbs for 12 reps? That's completely insane mate!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Did I read that right, you are pressing 80kg dbs for 12 reps? That's completely insane mate!


Apologies that was a typo mate. I wish! Was 8x50kgs my max weight ha. My PBs 52.5kgs for 7.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Apologies that was a typo mate. I wish! Was 8x50kgs my max weight ha. My PBs 52.5kgs for 7.


Haha, I was actually gonna fire up the laptop to rep you!

Even so 52.5 for 7 is very impressive.

Looking smashing mate.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed!

See you're looking at doing a comp or two, both of those are great shows, love the atmosphere at the Batley show, cant beat it! Good luck anyway and will be following.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Keeks. Appreciate it! Yeah both quite big shows. Where you competing this year??

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 16x22.5kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x22kgs

FST7 delt machine raises: 14x3stack 7x12x5stack

DB Shrugs: 20x30kg, 20x40kgs, 30x65kgs

Bb shrugs :20x100kg, 21x170kg, ds with 2 15kg plates X 30 reps

Skulls: 12x30kg , 12x40kgs, 7x52.5kgs, 6x70kg, 12x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 10x90kg

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not competing this year, having a year out. Will be going to a few shows and probably be at the Batley show though so will cheer you on! :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

[back and rear delts.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12x105kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 13x120kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 82kgs

BO db raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 19x22kgs

Machine rear delt: 14x2stack 12x4stack 14x60kg, 20x35kg, 30x25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps today

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 7x155kg, 10x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 7x50kgs,20x20kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x6stack,18x8stack.

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 9x27.5kg+4 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs,

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x30kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back this evening. Been having a very annoying neck trap twinge past 4 days so takijg it steady. Especially on shrugging.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 10xfull

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg, 12x100kg ds 12x80ds

Yates Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 15x100kg

Cable rows: FST7 with 88kgs

BB shrugs 3x40x100kgs


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

3 sets of 40 rep shrugs? Nice one  looking for those tom hardy traps?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Doing well here mate,subbed for a read... :cool2:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for taking a look guys really appreciate it!

Last night was chest and biceps.

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 6x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 5x50kgs,20x20kgs ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x32.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x6stack,18x8stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 9x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

,Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs

Back tonight after work


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Last night was back.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 11xfull

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x110kg

Cable rows: 14x70kg, 14x88kgs, 14x110kgs

BB shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs

DB shrugs 40x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Quick update pic. Still at 17st but looking a bit leaner in my opinion.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking great mate, looking full and well rounded all over


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers bud. Dunno why one attached sideways ha.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I did my first lot of cardio and abs I'm about 5 months today.

I just did 15 mins on the stepper, 15 mins on the treadmill and a mini ab circuit. Not felt my abs burn like that in a while. Going to start hitting them three times a week from now on.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

What's your food looking like currently?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Currently a timed carbs approach mate. 5 days low carbon with only dextrose and a "normal" carb/protein/low fat meal post workout. Rest of time high protein and around 50% fats. I have a two day carb Sunday and Monday where I eat normal moderate carb high protein meals like oats and eggs, sweet potato and chicken, rice and steak etc.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I'll post up an example of what I eat on low carb and carb days a bit later on to try get a little input.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 8x50kgs, 17x22.5kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x25kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x4stack, 14x6stack, 14x7stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 7x90kg 15x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 10xfull

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome leg session this afternoon:

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, *10x205kg - PB *

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x5frombottom22xfull

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg, 14xfullstack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Leg press Calf Raises: 3x20x6plates a side.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Awesome leg session this afternoon:
> 
> Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, *10x205kg - PB *
> 
> ...


Ridiculous squatting mate,

You ever considered powerlifting as well as bodybuilding?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haven't been able to update this. Had my phone nicked on Thursday so haven't had access to the forums.

*Chest and biceps Thursday.*

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 13x50kgs,20x25kgs ds

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 10x120kg, 4x150kg, 12x100kg ds

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x32.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x6stack,18x8stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 9x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs

*Yesterday was back:*

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12xfull

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x120kg

Cable rows: 14x70kg, 14x88kgs, 14x110kgs

BB shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs

DB shrugs 40x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Ridiculous squatting mate,
> 
> You ever considered powerlifting as well as bodybuilding?


Funny you should say that mate as last week two lads who are really into powelifting meets and that saw me squatting and asked me if I'd ever competed. Thing is I never really go for heavy singles so no idea what I could do for one max rep. Might try it out sometimes soon!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Funny you should say that mate as last week two lads who are really into powelifting meets and that saw me squatting and asked me if I'd ever competed. Thing is I never really go for heavy singles so no idea what I could do for one max rep. Might try it out sometimes soon!


Think you should, definitely seems like there is some real power there.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good buddy,change your avi,those pics look far better imo!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Looking good buddy,change your avi,those pics look far better imo!


Been meaning to change my avi. Will sort it out ha. Thanks mate!

*Monday was delts and triceps:*

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 8x50kgs, 17x25kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x25kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x4stack, 14x6stack, 14x7stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 7x90kg 15x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday was legs again*

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, *8x210kg - PB*

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x5frombottom22xfull

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg, 14xfullstack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Leg press Calf Raises: 3x20x6plates a side.

Chest and biceps this evneing after work. Feeling good today. Been tired most of the week but felt like I actually got some kip last night!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps Thursday.

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 7x50kgs

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 10x32.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x6stack,18x8stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 9x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was back & traps.

DB Pullovers: 14x25kgs, 14x37.5kgs, 12x50kgs.

RG pulldowns: 14x60kg, 14x87kg, 12xfull

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x120kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 8x140kgs

BB shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs

DB shrugs 40x40kgs

Off to train delts and triceps now before work!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 17x25kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 16x27.5kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x4stack, 14x6stack, 14x7stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 7x90kg 15x40kg ds

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull

Rope OH extentions : fst7 style 7x12x56kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was legs

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 8x210kg

Leg Extensions: 12xfullsmallstack, 12x5frombottom22xfull

Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x60kg, 14xfullstack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Leg press Calf Raises: 3x20x6plates a side.

Chest and biceps this evneing after work. Feeling good today. Been tired most of the week but felt like I actually got some kip last night!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Avi ffs!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps Thursday.*

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 5x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline DB press: 14x20kg, 12x40kg 7x50kgs

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x32.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x6stack,18x8stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 9x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs

*Yesterday was back & traps.*

DB Pullovers: 14x25kgs, 14x37.5kgs, 15x50kgs.

WG chins: 14xassisted with 30kg, 14xassisted with 15kg, 12xbw

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x125kg

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 8x180kgs

BB shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs

DB shrugs 3x20x40kgs, 25x50kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 17x22kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 17x27.5kgs, 30x7.5kgs ds

Cable delt raises: 14x4stack, 14x6stack, 14x7stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 9x95kg 15x40kg ds

OH DB extention: 20, 30kgs, 16x40kgs, 13x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Friday was back & traps.*

DB Pullovers: 14x25kgs, 14x37.5kgs, 19x50kgs.

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x130kg

WG Chins: 3x12xbw

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 8x140kgs

Trap Bar shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs, 16x210kgs

DB shrugs 40x40kgs

Off to train delts and triceps now before work!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

After 11 days off training Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 8x45kgs, 17x22kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 19x17.5kgs, ds 25x10kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x3stack, 14x4stack, 14x5stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 9x95kg 15x40kg ds

OH DB extention: 20, 30kgs, 16x40kgs, 13x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was back & traps.

RG pull down: 14x8stack, 14x11stack, 11x1 from bottom.

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 10x130kg

Hammer pulls: 2x14x70kgs 14x80kg,

Lever rows: 20x40kg, 14x70kg, 14x160kg,10x190kg 12x100kg ds 12x80ds*

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 10x150kgs

Trap Bar shrugs 30x100kgs, 20x140kgs, 20x180kgs, 16x210kgs

DB shrugs 40x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps Thursday.*

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 5x160kg, 12x100kg ds

Incline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x70kg 8x110kgs

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 9x305kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x5stack,18x6stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs

Placing emphasis on calves and hams at minute.

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 4x12x10 stack + ds each set to 7stwck X 14

Raised torso Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x5stack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Leg extensions: 14 X 6 stack, 14x9stack, 14x10stsck, 13x2from bottom

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 12x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x475kgs, 17x22kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 19x2kgs, ds 25x10kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x3stack, 14x4stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 9x95kg 15x40kg ds

OH DB extention: 20, 30kgs, 16x40kgs, 13x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was back & traps.

Hanmer pulls: 14x8stack, 14x11stack, 12x100kg

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 11x130kg

RG pull downs: 12x8stack, 12x6from bottom, 12x2from bottom.

CG cable row: 14x 7stack, 14x10stsck, 14x6big stack

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 10x155kgs

Machine shrugs: 20 full small, 20 full stack, 20xfull+40kg, 20xfull+80kg

DB shrugs 40x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

aesthetics4ever said:


> *Chest and biceps Thursday.*
> 
> Incline DB press: 15x30kgs,13x40kgas 13x50kgs
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs

Placing emphasis on calves and hams at minute.

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 75kg: 14/10/6. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 4x12x10 stack + ds each set to 7stwck X 14

Raised torso Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x6stack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Leg extensions: 14 X 6 stack, 14x9stack, 14x10stsck, 15x2from bottom

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 11x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 15x20kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 20x22kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x3stack, 14x5stack

Dips on Lever dip machine: 12x30kg 12x60kgs, 12x75kgs, 9x90kg 15x40kg ds

OH DB extention: 20, 30kgs, 16x40kgs, 13x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was back & traps.

RG pull downs: 12x8stack, 12x6from bottom, 12x2from bottom.

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg 12x100kg, 13x130kg

Hammer pulls: 14x8stack, 14x11stack, 12x100kg

CG cable row: 14x 7stack, 14x10stsck, 14x6big stack

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 10x175kgs

Machine shrugs: 20 full small, 20 full stack, 20xfull+40kg, 20xfull+80kg

DB shrugs 40x40kgs


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

aesthetics4ever said:


> *Chest and biceps Thursday.*
> 
> Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x80kgs, 5x160kg, 12x100kg ds
> 
> ...


That's some strong chest wo !


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps Thursday.*

Decline BB: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x 135kg,6x160kgs

Incline DB press: 15x30kgs,13x40kgas 8x47.5kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 12x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x5stack,18x6stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 7x27.5kg+5 forced negs

BB Curls 12x40kgs,6x60kgs

Machine curls 15x10kgs 12x20kgs, 11x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs

Placing emphasis on calves and hams at minute.

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, RP set: 85kg: 14/10/7. ds: 10x60kg, 10x40kg, 50x20kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 4x12x10 stack + ds each set to 7stwck X 14

Raised torso Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x6stack

SLDL: 12x30kg,14x50kg, 20x80kg

Leg extensions: 14 X 6 stack, 14x9stack, 14x10stsck, 15x2from bottom

Squat: 15x80kg, 15x140kg, 11x180kg


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

At the end of all of that, still repping out on a 4 plate squat!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha I've always been a strong squatter. Even when I first started. If only my bench was the same ha. I am feeling strong at the minute with legs tjoigh. Really feel like I'm progressing. Hamstrings are coming on loads.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Few update snaps:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome mate,i see the avi is still old though:lol:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers @musclemate appreciate you taking a look t my progress buddy. Stick around!

@biglbs I keep forgetting haha. Just changed it now you've reminded me for the 5th time lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Cheers @musclemate appreciate you taking a look t my progress buddy. Stick around!
> 
> @biglbs I keep forgetting haha. Just changed it now you've reminded me for the 5th time lol.


Reps given accordingly:thumb:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking huge mate! 2nd from last pic looks beast, nice consistent workouts keep it up! What's your diet like at moment?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking ace, great work! :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Reps given accordingly:thumb:


Thank you buddy. Reet back at ya. 

EDIT: I'll do it on pc cos can't do it on this Tapatalk. FFS!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking huge mate! 2nd from last pic looks beast, nice consistent workouts keep it up! What's your diet like at moment?


Thanks mate! Feel like I'm making loads of progress at minute even thoughI'm dieting. That's what I've learned;it's all about consistency with diet and training. Getting the sessions in regardless of whether you feel like it or not! I've had to drive 20 miles to the gym today as all local ones are closed. Wasn't gonna miss delts tho when I'm progressing like I am! Ha hope you're well buddy.

Diet wise I'm doing a timed carb approach just post workout with a carb up day every 5 days or so. Enjoying it!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Looking ace, great work! :thumbup1:


Cheers Keeks


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought one of those pics was out of a magazine mate! Looking brill!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Haha wouldn't go that far mate but thank you. I have been speaking with a good friend in the gym today and decided I'm going for the IFBAfirst timers show in Harrogate on June 1st. Something to work towards now!! X 5 weeks left


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Haha wouldn't go that far mate but thank you. I have been speaking with a good friend in the gym today and decided I'm going for the IFBAfirst timers show in Harrogate on June 1st. Something to work towards now!! X 5 weeks left


Smash it mate. Best of luck! Think its the lighting in that third pic you look unreal mate...

Be looking even better for Harrogate : )


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Haha wouldn't go that far mate but thank you. I have been speaking with a good friend in the gym today and decided I'm going for the IFBAfirst timers show in Harrogate on June 1st. Something to work towards now!! X 5 weeks left


That's great to hear. Good luck with the rest of prep. Looks a good show. :beer:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers guys. Is there anyone else on here competing in the Harrogate show??


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 17x20kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 19x22.5kgs, ds 25x10kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x3stack, 14x5stack

Ez bar skulls: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 8x60kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull

Single cable pull downs: 7x11x3stk


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was back & traps.

RG pull downs: 12x8stack, 12x6from bottom, 12x2from bottom.

BB Rows: BB Rows: 12x40kg, 12x80kg 12x100kg, 14x130kg

Hammer pulls: 14x8stack, 14x11stack, 12x100kg

CG cable row: 7x12x6bigstack,

Partial deads: 12x100kg, 12x120kgs, 10x180kgs

Machine shrugs: 20 full small, 20 full stack, 20xfull+40kg, 20xfull+80kg

DB shrugs 40x42kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps today.*

Decline BB: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x 135kg, 5x160kgs, 12x90kgs ds

Incline DB press: 15x30kgs,13x40kgas 8x47.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x22kgs, 11x32.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x5stack,18x6stack.*

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kg, 8x27.5kg+5 forced negs

Z Curls 12x40kgs,9x55kgs

Cable Ez curls 15x5stack 7x10x10stack


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking good man! Where abouts in Wakefield do you train? A good friend of mine lives there.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

troponin said:


> Looking good man! Where abouts in Wakefield do you train? A good friend of mine lives there.


Hello buddy only just seen this sorry! I train at a gym in Normanton and at a gym called Formula Fitness in Knottingley.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Placing emphasis on calves and hamstrings.

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, 20x80kgs 20x90kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 20x7stack, 20x10 stack

B/O calf raises: 7x11x10stack

SLDL: 14x50kg, 20x80kgs, 20x102.5kgs

Raised torso Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x6stack

Leg extensions: 14 X 6 stack, 14x9stack, 14x10stsck, 13x bottom

Leg press: 15x160kg, 15x300kg, 15x400kg

Hacks: 20x120kg, 15x160kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Monday was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 15x30kga 15x40kg, 7x50kgs, 15x22kg ds

db lateral raises: 15x7.5kgs 15x17.5kgs, 19x22.5kgs, ds 25x10kgs

Cable delt raises: 14x3stack, 16x6stack

Ez bar skulls: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 8x60kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x40kg 12x69kg 11xfull

Single cable pull downs: 7x11x3stk

Few update pics.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

30 mins steady Cv on the stepper this morning. Back tihis afternoon after work.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking good. :thumbup1:

Went to an IBFA qualifier at weekend and it was a great show, very well organised so the Harrogate show should be a good one if weekends show was anything to go off.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Entered the IBFA first timers yesterday and managed to place first! Chuffed to bits. Was such an enjoyable day. I loved it.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations! :beer: Looking amazing, well done!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Congratulations! :beer: Looking amazing, well done!


Thank you Keeks. Was such a top experience. Think I'm hooked on this competing lark now!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done mate!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done mate! Looking great. How heavy were you on show day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Thank you Keeks. Was such a top experience. Think I'm hooked on this competing lark now!


Ha ha, its awesome isn't it?! No buzz quite like it. 

Whats your plan now with future comps etc?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Few pics from the IBFa British over 80kgs..


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Right first two sessions back after the British finals.

Yesterday was delts and triceps

DB press: 15x15kgs, 12x25kgs, 12x 35kgs, 10x40kgs

Laterals: 4x20x15kgs

Cable laterals:3x15x4stack

BO rear laterals: 15x7kgs, 15x12kgs, 15x17.5kgs, ds 20x10kgs

Skullcrushers: 14x25kgs, 12x32kgs,14x40kgs

OH DB extension: 13x20kgs, 13x30kgs, 11x45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 4x 20x6stack

Today was calves/hams/quads

Seated calf raise: 14x30kg, 14x50kg, 20x80kgs

Standing machine Calf Raises: 14x 5 stack, 20x5stack, 20x6 stack

B/O calf raises: 7x15x7stack

SLDL: 14x50kg, 20x80kgs, 20x80kgs 20x80kgs

Raised torso Leg Curl: 16x3stack 20x4stack, 20x4stack

Leg extensions: 14 X 6 stack, 14x9stack, 14x10stsck, 13x 3 from bottom

Squats: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 15x150kg

Lever Leg machine : 20x80kgs 20x120kg,


----------

